# are t bullets a steroid?



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't mean to bang on but can anyone clear this up just to satisfy my curiosity? I psoted. A similiar thread on the UKM forum and there is an argument going on as to wether t bullets are a superdrol stack or not. Anyone actually know lol.

Its not going to stop me doing my course in a week or but I'm just interested.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

They are a designer steriod. (Prohormone)

As the law see's it they are not a steroid.

The chemical compound it contains is not on any banned list.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre a harsh steroid compared to anavar


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> theyre a harsh steroid compared to anavar


So they aren't a superdrol stack?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd say they are more a halodrol stack...i googled the ingredients and the second ingredient is similer to stealth labz alpha mass which I think is a water retainer..i seen some of the stuff being said on ukm alot of mixed reviews people saying how irresponsible it is nor to suggest pct...but I never had any probs with them and I didnt do a pct...i know boys that use dbol and dont use pct!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive tried both ways with and without pct and couldnt see a difference.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok cheers guys.

Dbol without a pct? That's got to be bad hasn't it?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

They say the cycles are short so no need to pct all the research I've done lately seems to suggest this to!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So what would be the side effects from a 5 weekd dbol course say 20 mg ed for 5 weeks?

Shrinking testicles and increased aggression?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly couldn't say mate and I wouldn't like to guess either..to many opinionated view's on these forums instead of real facts and testimonials!...p1sses me right off!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> So what would be the side effects from a 5 weekd dbol course say 20 mg ed for 5 weeks?
> 
> Shrinking testicles and increased aggression?


from my experience i was slightly more aggressive than usual, but it was noticeable at training while on t bullets


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ghost said:


> from my experience i was slightly more aggressive than usual, but it was noticeable at training while on t bullets


Ok what about the the shrinking testicles (with dbol) ghost?


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jordan, start a thread about dbol if you want, this thred is about T_Bullet, all you're doing is making it hard to understand what people are talking about.

Personally I would speak to Dougie at Extreme Nutrition who designed the product, he studied pharmacology and bio chemistry (I think) and knows his stuff. All the guys on UKM who are on about PCT on this product, do they really know what they are talking about?

Also on UKM you have Predator Nutrition posting and claiming to be "the UK authority on prohormones", they'll tell you to use a PCT bcos they sell them!

I hate UKM half the posts are from people with a vested interests, why do you think half the posters have "sponsorships", so they plug products. Its all BS


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Ok what about the the shrinking testicles (with dbol) ghost?


im happy to report my balls stayed the same.

but everyones different, started my second cycle this week, after 2 weeks off letting my body "recover"


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok cheers for reporting your bollocks ghost haha.

Sorry nomad its just the way the conversation went. I will start up a new thread though.

What's the best way to contact Dougie?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

2 weeks off isnt enuff time dude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

81-Nomad said:


> Jordan, start a thread about dbol if you want, this thred is about T_Bullet, all you're doing is making it hard to understand what people are talking about.
> 
> Personally I would speak to Dougie at Extreme Nutrition who designed the product, he studied pharmacology and bio chemistry (I think) and knows his stuff. All the guys on UKM who are on about PCT on this product, do they really know what they are talking about?
> 
> ...


As a MOD on UKM i can certainly say that half the posts are not because guys have a vested interest......

i will agree though that sponsors like PN will have a vested interest in selling there PCT meds.....

Dougie is the best person to speak to concerning this product as he has been with it from the start, it is a DS so will effect hormone balance to some degree though as Dougie will agree i am sure.....


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Ok cheers for reporting your bollocks ghost haha.
> 
> Sorry nomad its just the way the conversation went. I will start up a new thread though.
> 
> What's the best way to contact Dougie?


Day 2 of my second cycle... both balls intact. and of similar size.



TheCrazyCal said:


> 2 weeks off isnt enuff time dude.


feel fine, less aggressive, slight loss of motivation..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha cheers ghost keep me updated on your balls lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Ghost

are you logging your second cycle?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you dont know if youre insides are fine tho dude.

you havent even done time on = time off, which for orals is pushing it even more...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think also the longer the break the better the gains to...

How much is a new liver these days?..better get one ordered if I was you!..lol


----------



## baz1466868008 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just finished a four week course on one a day. I had big gains but with big side effects some negative! :-( aggressive high sex drive then next to none at the end of the course. One of my mates saw signs of gyno so stopped after two weeks!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wed = Both balls fine and functioning, even after routine emptying took place

today = no noticeable difference... played with them for about 15mins felt normal..



TheCrazyCal said:


> you dont know if youre insides are fine tho dude.
> 
> you havent even done time on = time off, which for orals is pushing it even more...


surely 2weeks off not drinking using milkthistle and getting plenty of water would be enough to handle 3 weeks on one tab ?



Brockyboy said:


> I think also the longer the break the better the gains to...
> 
> How much is a new liver these days?..better get one ordered if I was you!..lol


Got a quote can have a hardly used one at £700, or or an alcoholics for £22.46 other Livers are on back order at the moment layball:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no 2 weeks is not enough time even just on 1 tab for 3 weeks.....

think about your body mate use the product for 4 weeks then take 4-6 weeks off use your head mate....


----------

